# Crestview Take Two



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, Wade put one together and from what I hear, not to many of us Crestview folks made it out.

I'll be glad to host another try....I've got the "Man Cave" with a pool table and dart board, Hot Tub and above ground pool (Still Green but working on it). I've got the grill, the smoker and the fish fryer......

I'm up by Crestview HS, Wade knows who I am (if he remembers me I haven't been on the forum alot in the past year or so.)

I was thinking about a Sunday afternoon until when ever the last person leaves.....I'll be glad to smoke a brisket or two....Hell, I'm good for this Sunday if anyone is interested. Family is more than welcome. 

Lets see if anyone bites........

Tim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I am surely interested.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, the way I look at it....We could all meet at a bar and pay to play pool and pay $2.50 and up for drinks.....OR

We can party our asses off and play pool and darts for free, and drink our choice for what ever the bottle costs down at Cash's?

Wade....You still need to stop out and see the boat.....

Tim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

PM me your address....


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess I should post this.....My Cell Number is 850-259-5860

Tim


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm up for it. Sounds like we could be neighbors, I live close to HS also.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, Its not the Bash I was thinking about, but the Wife is heading out for dinner Saturday Night.....Anyone feel like stopping by and shooting the breeze over a beer or two and shooting some Pool or throwing Darts....Let me know.

I work til 6pm tomorrow, but will be home shortly after.

Tim


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

i live just north of the high school off of auburn rd. Id stop by just to meet some more forum members just let me know what time.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I'm free tonight. My wife will be down in FWB and I'll be bumming around the house. Drop me a PM and I'll send you my address. I'd really like to meet more of y'all. 

Tim


----------

